# Fyi



## flyboy2610 (Feb 20, 2009)

That just ain't right!


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

flyboy2610 said:


> That just ain't right!


What, suing these mammyjammers or what they did?


----------



## rgsgww (Jul 5, 2008)

I like symantec and all, but this does make some sense.

Give me some reasons to switch from norton?


----------



## flyboy2610 (Feb 20, 2009)

Yoyizit said:


> What, suing these mammyjammers or what they did?


What they did. A customer should get what they paid for.
The Lord hates false weights and measures.
Knowhutimean?:wink:


----------



## GoFins (Aug 7, 2009)

Norton sucks, Too many better free options


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

> *When And Where Is The Hearing To Determine Whether To Approve The Settlement?*
> 
> The Superior Court of California for the County of Santa Clara will hold a hearing to determine whether to approve this settlement (the "Fairness Hearing"). The hearing will be held on August 28, 2009, beginning at 9:00 a.m., in Department 17 at the Old Courthouse, 191 N. First Street, San Jose, CA 95113. The hearing may be adjourned or continued without further notice.
> 
> To receive the monetary benefits of the settlement, you must mail a properly completed Claim Form to the Settlement Administrator by September 9, 2009. Go to Section 7 of this Notice for more information on submitting a Claim Form. No further action is required on your part to participate in this settlement.


Claim form:

http://www.heverly-nortoncase.com/pdfs/ClaimFormv5.pdf


----------

